# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - syksy 2011

## thaapsaa

No niin!

Talviaikataulukirjanen on ilmestynyt.  :Cool: 

Sen kunniaksi lienee aiheellista aloittaa uusi viestiketju.

Hyödyllistä tietoa on kirjasessa taas kerran vaikka muille jakaa. Ruissaloon matkustavien kannattaa huomioida "reittimuutos" Kansanpuiston alueella. Linjat 2 ja 2A ovat täällä. Uusi Myllysilta vaikuttaa asioihin. Ja paljon muuta mukavaa.

Mutta entäpä linja 10? Vaikuttaa kadonneen kuin tuhka tuuleen, kuten linja 180 aikoinaan. Lienee linja 10 lopetettu?

----------


## thaapsaa

> Mutta entäpä linja 10? Vaikuttaa kadonneen kuin tuhka tuuleen, kuten linja 180 aikoinaan. Lienee linja 10 lopetettu?


Tarkoitin tuossa siis sitä, että linjaa 10 ei ole enää uudessa talviaikataulukirjassa. Kyllähän linja 10 vielä toistaiseksi kulkee, mutta ei taida kulkea enää, kun talviaikataulut astuvat voimaan?

----------


## 034

> Mutta entäpä linja 10? Vaikuttaa kadonneen kuin tuhka tuuleen, kuten linja 180 aikoinaan. Lienee linja 10 lopetettu?


Tästähän on huhuttu ainakin puolisen vuotta silloin tällöin tuolla Turkkarin tekstaripalstalla. ko. firman nettisivuilla ei mainita tästä lopettamisesta sanaakaan.

----------


## Eira

> Tarkoitin tuossa siis sitä, että linjaa 10 ei ole enää uudessa talviaikataulukirjassa. Kyllähän linja 10 vielä toistaiseksi kulkee, mutta ei taida kulkea enää, kun talviaikataulut astuvat voimaan?


Ei ole uudessa, eikä ole ollut aikaisemmissakaan aikataulukirjoissa, koska ko. linjahan ei kuulu tuohon aikataulukirjaan.

----------


## Waltsu

> Ei ole [linja 10] uudessa, eikä ole ollut aikaisemmissakaan aikataulukirjoissa - -


Onhan se ollut useammassakin kirjassa. Mitään vakituista paikkaa sillä ei ole ollut, mutta esim. kesän 2011 kirjassa se on sivulla 45.

Linjan 10 kohtalosta on TLO kertonut linjan 195 aikataulussa.

----------


## Eira

Onko se ollut aikatauluvihkoissa muualla kuin seuraavalla aukeamalla linjan 9 jälkeen? Ilmankos en ole koskaan sitä tarvittaessa löytänyt.

----------


## Eira

Löysin kesäaikataulun 2011 ja tarkistin vielä kerran. Linjan 9 aikataulun jälkeen tulee heti linjan 11 aikataulu. Ilmeisesti kesäaikatauluvihkon koostaja on mokannut pahemman kerran ennen vihkon painoon menoa.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Löysin kesäaikataulun 2011 ja tarkistin vielä kerran. Linjan 9 aikataulun jälkeen tulee heti linjan 11 aikataulu. Ilmeisesti kesäaikatauluvihkon koostaja on mokannut pahemman kerran ennen vihkon painoon menoa.


Eira, huomasitko sattumoisin, että mitä Waltsu kirjoitti 15. päivä?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vielä eilen aamulla linjat 50, 51, 53 ja 54 lähtivät pysäkiltä T1, mutta tänään olikin jo toinen ääni liikenteessä. Myllysilta otettiin käyttöön, alla luetellut bussilinjat palasivat normaaleille reiteilleen.




> *Linjat 3, 9, 36, 50, 51, 53, 54, P3:* Itäinen Rantakatu, Myllysilta, Koulukatu, Eerikinkatu, Kauppatori.
> *Linja P1:* Martinkatu, Sotalaistenkatu, Itäinen Rantakatu, Myllysilta, Koulukatu jne.
> *Linjat 90, 91:* Martinkatu, Itäinen Rantakatu, Myllysilta, Koulukatu jne.
> *Linja 1:* Molempiin suuntiin ajetaan reittiä: Linnankatu, Aurakatu, Eerikinkatu, Kauppatori.
> 
> Kauppatorin pysäkkimuutokset:
> *Linjat 50, 51, 53, 54* Ylioppilaskylään Pysäkiltä T42 (Eerikinkatu, KOP-Kolmio)
> *Linjan 100* lähtöpysäkki T1 (Aurakatu)

----------


## Eira

> Eira, huomasitko sattumoisin, että mitä Waltsu kirjoitti 15. päivä?


Joo, huomasin, mutta tarkoitin sitä että koostaja oli vahingossa jättänyt linjan 10 aikataulun aivan vikapaikkaan, eikä linjojen 9 ja 11 aikataulujen väliin, niinkuin se olisi luonnollisesti kuulunut.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Joo, huomasin, mutta tarkoitin sitä että koostaja oli vahingossa jättänyt linjan 10 aikataulun aivan vikapaikkaan, eikä linjojen 9 ja 11 aikataulujen väliin, niinkuin se olisi luonnollisesti kuulunut.


Joo, kaiken järjen ja logiikan mukaan juuri siihen väliin linja 10 olisikin kuulunut.

Nyt linja 10 on kuitenkin jo historiaa.

... olipa muuten kiva nähdä linjat 2 ja 2A tänään liikenteessä!  :Smile:  ... kakkonen on palannut! Jee!  :Cool:

----------


## Waltsu

Kakkosia tuntui olevan kaupunki täynnänsä tänään - vai onko katse vain valikoiva? Kamerankin eteen niitä jokunen osui jo heti aamuhämärässä - tästä lähtee!

Linjaa 195 ajaa sekä Andersson että TLO; linjalla näkyi niin Ikarusta kuin Säffleäkin.

Ja olikohan Andersson 9:n (Ikarus tämäkin) tilaajaväritys jo mainittu? Sen bongasin Satakunnantiellä palaamassa varikolle linjan 12 aamuruuhkasta.

Liljalaakson päätepysäkin määränpääpärekin on lähetetty uudelleentekstattavaksi.

----------


## JSL

Mites monialayrittäjä Simo on suostunut Seinähullujen, Lehtisen ja SL:n kanssa samaan pöytään?

----------


## Waltsu

Linja-autoaseman nurkilla kolisee "yhtenään"... maaliskuussa kolisi ja nyt taas!

----------


## thaapsaa

*Tänään linjalla 13:* meinasi kaksi bussia törmätä toisiinsa vähän kello 17:n jälkeen. Toinen bussi oli kääntymässä Maariankadulta Kauppiaskadulle. Toinen, jossa itse olin matkustajana, tuli aika lujaa pitkin Maariankatua. Oli todella lähellä rysäyttää suoraan toista bussia päin, mutta onneksi jarrut pelasivat. Oli kyllä aika tiukka tilanne, mutta onneksi pelkällä säikähdyksellä selvittiin!  :Eek:

----------


## helleh

Linjalla 421 liikuskeli perjantaina 7.10.-11 Westendin Linja taustainen CFF-774. Scania K92 vm. 1986 korinaan Ikarus E95 vuodelta 2001. 

Näyttää wanhat Ikarukset löytävän tiensä Kuninkojalle ja sieltä kaikkien Turkulaisten suureksi iloksi...

----------


## JSL

Siiskö vanhoista osista Ikaruksella tehty romu? Varmaan kovilla jousilla..

----------


## 034

> ....Westendin Linja taustainen CFF-774...


Tämä oli yksipäivä linjalla 195 ja kun hyppäsin kyytiin niin auton takaosassa kuului kaiuttimista jännä vihellys kun kierrokset nousi.. eli jotakin kosketushäiriötä.. noo eipä mitään kun keulassa tässä mikissäkin oli häiriöätä niin sieltä kuulu kaikki keskustelut tuonne taakse. Teidä sitten oliko mikki ON asennossa vai OFF:issa

----------


## helleh

Mikrofoni se siellä on varmaan ollu päällä. Siksipä ne keskustelut sinne taakse ovat kuuluneet ja se vihellyskin kaiuttimista on kuulunut...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

SL 580 on palannut kotiin.

----------


## thaapsaa

Taisinpa nähdä tänään linjan 02A...  :Eek:   :Tongue:

----------


## Waltsu

Kulttuuripääkaupunkivuosi lähenee loppuaan, mutta edelleen järjestetään sen luokan tapahtumia, että katuja suljetaan. Tällä kertaa oli vuorossa Speak No Evil, joka sulki Linnankadun pätkän linnan kohdalla, ja ykkönen kiersi muun liikenteen tavoin Vallihaudankadun ja Satamakadun kautta.

----------


## 034

2.11.
TuKL - Teli Lahtikon perä oli kärsinyt. Huomiovalvo, takavalo ja puskuri roikkuivat pahasti klo 21.00 aikoihin Eerikinkadun ja Kauppiaskadun risteyksessä. Hotel Julian kohdalla ko. autolla olivat hätävilkut  jo päällä.
3.11
Kauppiaskadun ja Eerikinkadun risteyksessä sattui sellainen tilanne että kun linjan 19? auto oli kääntymässä Eerikinkadulle tämän käännöksen aikana kuului pamaus. Auto pysähtyi tarkistaakseen tilanteen. Äänen lähde jäi epäselväksi.
_.10-_.11
Lokakuun ja Marraskuun aikana Anderssonin kiinalaisten autojen sisäiset pysäkkinäytöt eivät ole toimineet.


Ps. missä linjan 2/2A:n pysäkeillä olette nähneet näitä paljon luvattuja pysäkkiaika-näyttöjä?

----------


## Eira

> Lokakuun ja marraskuun aikana Anderssonin kiinalaisten autojen sisäiset pysäkkinäytöt eivät ole toimineet.


Bussi 8 on itsepintaisesti näyttänyt Leirintäaluetta seuraavaksi pysäkiksi. Muissa 8-loppuisissa busseissa on pysäkkinäyttö kiinalaisin kirjaimin.

Samalla kun pysäkkinäytöt korjataan, tulisi ne säätää niin, että seuraava pysäkki näkyy HETI edellisen pysäkin jälkeen, niinkuin muissakin kaupungeissa.

----------


## 034

> ...Samalla kun pysäkkinäytöt korjataan, tulisi ne säätää niin, että seuraava pysäkki näkyy HETI edellisen pysäkin jälkeen, niinkuin muissakin kaupungeissa...


Nythän Turussa kaikissa autoissa joissa on pysäkkinäyttö sisällä, se teksti ilmestyy siihen todella lähellä itse pysäkkiä. Siinä tulee kuljettajalla äkkijarrutus kun pysäkkitauluun ilmestyy pysäkin nimi jonka matkustaja on jatsonut esim. reittioppaasta

----------


## Waltsu

Yhdessä savolaisessa Säfflessä (ilmeisesti kyseessä on yksi ja sama auto, jonka numeroa en ole pannut merkille) on viime päivinä ollut etukilvessä vikaa: Kuninkojan suuntaan menevässä autossa on etukilvessä ollut mm. "4 Rusko", "195 Rusko" ja "19". Viimeksi mainitulla kerralla näin sivukilvenkin - siinä oli sentään sillä kertaa oikea numero 194. On merkillistä, että autoa pidetään linjalla, etenkin kun tuulilasilla ei ole näkynyt pahvikylttiä antamassa oikeaa informaatiota asiakkaille.

----------


## dreamy83

Miten muuten mahdetaan jatkossa hoitaa tuo linjan 1 lentokentän pääty? Tämä tuli mieleen lähinnä siksi, kun nyt kun tuo terminaali 2 tulee selvästi laajempaan käyttöön, niin olisiko järkevää laittaa kaikki vuorot tuota kautta kiertämään? Nimittäin jatkossa lentoja on tuolta jo vahvistettujen aikataulujen mukaan pitkälle toistakymmentä viikottain ja tähän mennessä 4-5 bussivuoroa per lento on ajettu tuon kautta. Siihen päälle vielä Lentorahdintien kautta kulkeva liikenne ja avot, meillä on kaikki kirjaimet A:sta Ö:hön käytössä linjalla 1. Aiemmin, kun tuolta oli muutama vuoro enemmän kuin mitä toistaiseksi on, oli nuo aikataulut jotakuinkin seuraavat:

"K = Terminaalin 2 kautta Ti, To, Pe päivämäärään asti"
"K*= Terminaalin 2 kautta Ma, Ke, Pe ja Su päivämäärästä lähtien"
"K**= Terminaalin 2 kautta Ti ja La"
"R = Lentorahdin tien kautta
"T= kauppatorille"
"X = odottaa tarvittaessa 10 minuuttia"

Sinänsä kuljetus tuonne pelaa huomattavasti paremmin kuin Tampere-Pirkkalan vastaavalle, mutta selkeys ei olisi pahitteeksi tuossa varsinkaan, kun kaupunkiin on tarkoitus houkutella ulkomaisia matkailijoita.

----------


## 034

> ....Westendin Linja taustainen CFF-774...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tämä oli yksipäivä linjalla 195 ja kun hyppäsin kyytiin niin auton takaosassa kuului kaiuttimista jännä vihellys kun kierrokset nousi.. eli jotakin kosketushäiriötä.. noo eipä mitään kun keulassa tässä mikissäkin oli häiriöätä niin sieltä kuulu kaikki keskustelut tuonne taakse. Teidä sitten oliko mikki ON asennossa vai OFF:issa


17.11:
- CFF-774 Tämän auton mikrofoni ongelma on korjattu
- Anderssonin 2/2A:n autossa (autoissa?) toimii pysäkkinäytöt

----------


## 034

24.11.
TukL:n autoon #21 on poistettu vaunupaikasta tuo tuki jota vasten pystyi nojaamaan lastenvaunulliset ihmiset/pyörätuolin pysäköimään.

----------


## 034

Andersson #7 VIP-917 on maalattu valkoiseksi ja keulassa HSL:n pyöreä logo. Ollut vissiin lainassa HSL alueella

----------


## Nak

> Andersson #7 VIP-917 on maalattu valkoiseksi ja keulassa HSL:n pyöreä logo. Ollut vissiin lainassa HSL alueella


http://lauri.1g.fi/joukkoliikenne/bussit/wl/wl107.html Oli Westendin Linjalla lainassa viime talvikauden. Ei muuten ainakaan viime talvena ollut vielä maalattu, vaan oli teipattu valkoiseksi  :Razz:

----------


## 034

Aivan niin. Eihän enään autoja maalailla niin useasti.

----------


## Waltsu

Torstaina 22.12.2011 noin klo 9.30 ajoi pari linjan 83 autoa Aninkaistensillan yli keskustaan - varmaankin Rieskalähteen koulun joulukirkkokuljetuksia?

----------


## Waltsu

24.12.2011 kello 12 Suomen Turku julisti jälleen joulurauhan, ja Uudenmaankatu Tuomiokirkon edustalla täyttyi kaupunkilaisista. Niinpä bussiliikennekin häädettiin muualle. Ensimmäisenä torille päin tulevista autoista Auransillalle ohjattiin 11.20 Halisista lähtenyt nelonen. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan poikkeusreitin avasi torilta 11.37 lähtenyt kolmonen. 

Jostain syystä 11.47 torilta Varissuolle lähtenyt kolmekakkonen päätti kuitenkin ajaa Kirkkosillan kautta ja puskea väkijoukon läpi Hämeenkadulle - ja puskikin. Samat ajatukset oli 11.52 Kohmoon lähteneellä bussilla, mutta hetken Kirkkosillalla mietittyään se päättikin poistua paikalta vähin äänin jotain muuta kautta (en nähnyt miten poistui, mutta varmaankin Vähätorin kautta Auransillalle). Herää kysymys, miksi nämä edes päästettiin Kirkkosillalle?

Julistuksen jälkeen ensimmäinen idästä länteen ajanut bussi oli Vainion Pika Helsinki-Salo-Turku, jonka ikkunassa lappu "vakiovuoro" (varmaankin siirtoajo). Lännestä itään päin pelin avasi neloslinjan lähtö 12.15 Halisiin.

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin ISI on ilmestynyt liikenteeseen numerolla 6. Matkustamon erikoisuutena takaosan kaareva penkki sekä takaseinän nojapaikat. Yllätti hiljaisuudellaan. Ei näkynyt kelloa eikä pysäkkinäyttöä, mutta pysähdyttäessä sentään ilmoitti _Wagen hält!_

----------


## Waltsu

> Herää kysymys, miksi nämä edes päästettiin Kirkkosillalle?


Samaa kysyi Turun Sanomat 29.12.2011 Suora linja -palstallaan Turun Citybus Oy:n hallituksen jäseneltä Juha Virtaselta, joka kertoi mm. ettei kyseinen kuljettaja ollut aiemmin ajanut joulurauhan aikaan ja päätyi siksi väärälle reitille.

Poliisin osuudestakin asiaan lehti kysyi Virtaselta:




> Eikö poliisi ollut valvomassa liikennettä?
> 
> - Poliisi oli paikalla. Bussi oli tulossa Uudenmaankadulle, jolloin poliisit olivat pysäyttäneet auton. He olivat kuitenkin päästäneet auton läpi ja kehottaneet ajamaan varovasti.


Sovittaisko niin, että ensi vuonna pidetään portit visusti kiinni...?

----------


## dreamy83

Runkolinjaston kehitystyö jatkuu. Tällä kertaa vuorossa on näiden luvattujen pyöräkatosten pystytys ja näistä ilmeisesti ensimmäinen on ilmestynyt Kohmon päätteelle. Olikin varsin särmän oloinen rakennelma! Vastaavaa katosta voisi toivoa kyllä myös Petkeltien paikkeille ja Itäharjulle, näin tulisi paremmin palveltua myös Itäharjun aluetta.

----------


## tsv56

> Jostain syystä 11.47 torilta Varissuolle lähtenyt kolmekakkonen päätti kuitenkin ajaa Kirkkosillan kautta ja puskea väkijoukon läpi Hämeenkadulle - ja puskikin.


Tuossapa kadonnut lohikäärme luikertelee Vähätorilla kävelykadulla kello 12:01 - Joulurauhan julistuksen lomassa .

----------

